# A tiny hatchet from a lawn mower blade



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow, that is one sweet looking hatchet.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

nycredneck said:


> Wow, that is one sweet looking hatchet.


ditto


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

very nice work , indeed !!!
those blades come in handy for all kinds of projects 





randallss7 said:


> I had a few old lawn mower blades laying around from a guy who runs industrial grade lawn mowers. Not knowing what type of steel they were I annealed one in my forge then I quenched it from none magnetic and it got hard so hard a file would not cut it, so I decided to make this little hatchet. Now I have no Idea of how hard this thing is but right now it will shave hair and I have whacked a few thing with it just because I cant resist.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like that would make a real nice meat cleaver!

I like it. :thumbs_up


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I need that!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Man that is Sweet!!!!


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is beautiful. Great work.


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

That is a nice piece of work good recycling If you want more practice hacking stuff I have the practice area for you


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

wow that is sweet nice work


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

You said [I annealed one in my forge] May I ask to what temperature??


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ijaw said:


> You said [I annealed one in my forge] May I ask to what temperature??


to be honest I didn't pay much attention to that I just took it to about 1500-1600 and then let it cool on top of a fire brick , it did the job it was as easy to cut as butter. I always do this basic test before working with "unknown steel" I anneal then back in for another round and quench in 10w motor oil, if the steel does not harden I pass on it. With that said I still have no way of knowing where I am hardness wise I tempered it at 250 it felt way to hard, I tempered it again at 350 and it kind of felt right so that's where I'm at. This thing will achieve a fine edge it will shave right now sharpened at about a 25 degree angle, I ground the bevel on a loose belt so It has a convex grind on it, any way it just needs banged around.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

that's awesome


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn that looks good.


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

Cool! I want one.


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

You could use that for personal defense! That's sweet.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

MonsterElk6X6 said:


> You could use that for personal defense! That's sweet.


I
I think that would make a mess...lol


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Man that came out sweet! My sister gave me an old "Western" brand mini hatchet that I was able to bring back to life. I use to to clean squirrels now. Cool little blades really. That one is beautiful, I'd almost hate to get it nasty. Almost.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

That thing is sweet!!! Would be great for cutting branches ,back up and for camping !!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

BUDDYBAGS said:


> That thing is sweet!!! Would be great for cutting branches ,back up and for camping !!


Thanks just finished a sheath for it


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

I think there was a guy looking for a small hatchet,he was asking for someone to build one,I'm sure you'll find him!!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

There has been some interest but I'm unsure how to price it, its kind of a one of a kind.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nicely done, fine craftsmanship. Kudos to you.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

time and material then time!!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

Like it!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

very cool


----------



## skinnyreds (Dec 9, 2008)

Very cool!!!


----------



## jay_j (Dec 5, 2012)

thats sweet as mate top bit of diy


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice! I need a template and plans for a forge. Got any good ideas for the forge? TIA


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

HawgEnvy said:


> Very nice! I need a template and plans for a forge. Got any good ideas for the forge? TIA


I did some research on this sight

http://zoellerforge.com/

then I made this one, here is the original post I made a while back.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1666213


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

How much?


2013 Spyder 30
27" @ 65# Easton Axis--282 fps

Bluff Country Bowstrings-Field Staff

bluffcountrybowstrings.com


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

KY_BowGuy said:


> How much?
> 
> 
> 2013 Spyder 30
> ...


It's gone, but that brings up an interesting point, what would you think one like that would be worth, I'm having a hard time deciding if I want to continue making similar tools, it got a lot of interest but @ what value...throw out some ideas.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats dayum nice . My dad use to makes knives with lawn mower blades ,,


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

I can rockwell test at my work if your interested I do all night on samples of what we run thats if u r interested in doing so and I would take a hatchet from ya


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Thats dayum nice . My dad use to makes knives with lawn mower blades ,,


Have any pics I like homemade stuff


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

What were the dimensions on it? I'd be interested in having a nice little hatchet like that in my kit.


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

very nice... awesome idea... i second the dimensions request.... though if it's gone... lol...


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

this is awesome


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome! 
PM me when you come up with a price incl sheath, I would be very interested.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

That things sweet


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Stunning workmanship!


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

for my prodject


Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------

